# ISO Tabbouleh



## Puff (Jun 5, 2006)

My neighbor makes what I think is an Italian dish called Taboli (sp?) I think it has either couscous or barley in it. I have asked her for the recipe twice, but she hasn't given it to me.  Anyone know of one?


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 5, 2006)

Tabouli is a middle eastern and african food. It's Bulgar wheat and can have flavourings added.


----------



## BlueCat (Jun 5, 2006)

Tabouleh actually a Lebanese dish made with bulgur wheat.  I've eaten it, but have never made it.  I searched and found several recipes, one of which I will post here.
http://www.chabad.org/library/article.asp?AID=261016

BC


----------



## Puff (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank you so much! I don't think I have any bulgar wheat in the house-do you think barley or couscous would taste ok?


----------



## GB (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes it would taste very good. It would not be tabouli though, but don't let that stop you. It can still be delicious.


----------



## goodgiver (Jun 5, 2006)

I have made it and eaten it. Hubby and i really like it. I made it with Bulgar Wheat from a recipe on the box. Very good and healthy


----------



## sattie (Jun 5, 2006)

I eat this stuff pretty regularly.  It is very healthy and a low calorie food.  You can eat lots of it and not worry about throwing your diet off if you happen to keep one.  I usually keep a batch made for in between meal snacks.  Tasty, zesty and lots of variations.  I usually dice up a tomato and a cucumber for crunch.


----------



## Haggis (Jun 5, 2006)

> It is very healthy and a low calorie food.


Healthy, yes. Low calorie...well that all depends on how much extra-virgin olive oil it is swimming in. Good tabouli has plenty of it, with lots of lemon juice to balance it out.


----------



## sattie (Jun 5, 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Healthy, yes. Low calorie...well that all depends on how much extra-virgin olive oil it is swimming in. Good tabouli has plenty of it, with lots of lemon juice to balance it out.


 
Very true... I have seen some recipies that use a 1/4 to a half cup, and some that uses only 2 tblsp.  Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Cookboymanchild (Jun 6, 2006)

you could leave out the coriander and put a bit less cracked wheat in for that less wheat flavour goodness. (i dont really like coriander that much)

i love this salad, ive made it, my my mum/cousins/aunties/uncles make it, its great with some kind of red fish (samon or trout are the only two i know) 

its also really nice if you wrap it in a lettuce leaf by the mouthful

EDIT: you could also substitute the coriander for some spring onions, or some capsicum (capsicum is a sweet chilli for all those americans who dont know, and anyone else for that matter) if you dont have any coriander or just like capsicum so much


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 6, 2006)

They are called capsicums in Australia, but just 'peppers' in the UK (the red/green/yellow peppers which have little heat, not hot chilis like scotch bonnets etc).

Here's a bit from Wikipedia about the various names given to the same thing around the globe.

The name given to the fruits varies between English-speaking countries.
In Australia and New Zealand, heatless species are called "capsicums" while hot ones are called "chilli/chillies" (two L's). The term "bell peppers" is rarely used, usually in reference to C. annuum and other varieties which look like a "capsicum" or bell but are fairly hot. A common Australian mispronunciation is "capsicun."
In the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Canada, the heatless varieties are called "peppers" or "sweet peppers" (or "green peppers," "red peppers," etc) while the hot ones are "chilli/chillies" (two L's) or "chilli peppers".
In the United States, the common heatless species is referred to as "bell peppers," "sweet peppers," "red/green/etc peppers," or simply "peppers", while the hot species are collectively called "chile/chiles," "chili/chilies," or "chili/chile peppers" (one L only). In many midwestern regions of the United States the Sweet Bell Pepper is commonly called a mango. Merriam-Webster Definition With the modern advent of fresh tropical fruit importers exposing a wider latitude of individuals to the tropical fruit variety of the Mango, this definition is becoming archaic. However many menus still call a stuffed Bell Pepper a _Mango_.
The name "pepper" came into use because the plants were hot in the same sense as the condiment black pepper, _Piper nigrum_. But there is no botanical relationship with this plant, nor with Sichuan Pepper.
In Spanish-speaking countries there are many different names for each variety and preparation. The dominant Spanish term is _chile_, though Pacific South American countries, such as Chile, whose name is unrelated, use _ají_.
In India and Pakistan capsicum is commonly called 'Shimla Mirch'. Shimla incidentally is a popular hill-station in India. However English speakers in India use the word 'capsicum'.
In Israel capsicum is commonly called _pilpel_, meaning pepper in Hebrew.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 6, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> They are called capsicums in Australia, but just 'peppers' in the UK (the red/green/yellow peppers which have little heat, not hot chilis like scotch bonnets etc).
> 
> Here's a bit from Wikipedia about the various names given to the same thing around the globe.
> 
> ...


 
Wow! Ishbel, I don't often praise your work as much as it deserves.  You are a credit to the DC community.  Knowing the terminology in such an international community as we have, helps us understand each other.  Thanks.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 6, 2006)

Why thank you, Goodweed.....   You've made me blush


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 6, 2006)

Tabouleh is a very tasty salad of bulgar, cucumber, tomato, pine nuts, feta cheese, etc.  excellent on sandwiches too.  goes well with lamb or grilled meats and fish.  a natural summer item.  Mid East brand makes a box "mix" of the grain parts all you add is the veggies.  quite decent.


----------

